# To heat mold or not to heat mold?



## Starter

I've read around and I've seen that heat molding can make a boot pack out too much and the shop i bought my boots at told me it was better to walk around the house in them and let them mold from just wearing and body temp. If it helps they are nike zf1's.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Don't heat mold Nikes their liners foam sucks for it.


----------



## Sick-Pow

Depending on the liner quality, just riding them will help mold them. If they are really good quality liners, they will last with a bake or two. From what Angry said, sounds like the shop gave you the perfect advice.

I always go to a boot fitter anyways for new boots., I don't get head molded, but I have him add a little cork heel lift to my superfeet red insoles, and a top-of-the-instep pad to help my slightly smaller foot from moving around. He always does it for free and I tip him.

Boot fitting is not often done for soft boots, but I think for some people it could help


----------



## casper3043

i vote "no heat mold"


----------



## SBE

*try*

Try everything else before you do heat molding, It short'ns the life of your boot! I vote no heat! and foot beds!


----------



## crustyicedemon

I put a hairdryer on low into mine to warm them up a little bit, not much really at all, but enough to make them nice to put on... then I tied them up good and tight, and spent the day walking about the house in them. They definitely felt more comfortable than my last ones, and they broke in great, and noticed no fatigue or pain. I believe it was due to finding a boot that fit my foot well. Not to knock heat molding though. Back when I played hockey, I wore Vacuum Tack's which got heated, then they sealed your foot in a bag and used a vacuum to mold them to your foot. Worst experience ever, but having skates instantly broken in was well worth it.


----------



## hikeswithdogs

For backpacking I just wear them, gonna give you sire feet for awile but will last longer.


----------



## djsaad1

I would also recommend strapping in when you have them on, even if it is just at home on a rug. When you are in your bindings your feet usually get pushed up against the boot, it helps break them in before you get on the mountain.


----------



## jdang307

Sick-Pow said:


> Depending on the liner quality, just riding them will help mold them. If they are really good quality liners, they will last with a bake or two. From what Angry said, sounds like the shop gave you the perfect advice.
> 
> I always go to a boot fitter anyways for new boots., I don't get head molded, but I have him add a little cork heel lift to my superfeet red insoles, and a top-of-the-instep pad to help my slightly smaller foot from moving around. He always does it for free and I tip him.
> 
> Boot fitting is not often done for soft boots, but I think for some people it could help


Digging this old thread up, but what does this top of the instep pad look like? Where does he insert it? I have wide feet, but they're low volume. So I have a ton of room above my foot. Cranking down laces makes the side of my foot hurt due to the abnormal width in the middle of my foot. Got my perfect length boots, wide enough but now I have a volume problem


----------

